# weekend project: old peugeot + granny bike



## olli (Jan 30, 2009)

I found some old bikes in the trash and I chose two bikes, and old 90s Peugeot road bike and granny bike. Plan was to make something I could go to the store with and not have to worry about it being stole. The peugeot frame was in excellent condition and the granny bike had had some decent, aligned wheels that I could use. I had some tires and a chain that I used. The budget for this bike was 0€, so quality/cost ratio is pretty good  

I don't have a picture of the granny bike, but you can kinda see it in the background in the following pics. The Peugeot as I found it:















Here's how the bike turned out:





































I'm super happy with the bike. It actually turned out a bit better than I hoped  Not too sure I want to lose this one to the thief's! I'll add front brake when I find a suitable one and I'll need to get some 520 pedals as well. I may turn it into a fixie in the future. Do you guys know if it's possible to turn that kind of internal gear hub into fixie?


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Vice nice build. Now my trash never looks that good.


----------



## A1an (Mar 31, 2009)

That has to be one of the better garbage pile finds I've seen in a while. I'm a sucker for Peugots...you don't see them very often. Great job fixing her up! :thumbsup:


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

very nice build. I love peugeots, too. Used to have a px10.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very nice build.....Personally, I get a lot of satisfaction out of seeing an old bike rescued.......


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice build but what is a granny bike for us across the pond? It looks like some kind of trailer or something you push.


----------



## olli (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks guys for the positive feedback! Granny bike is the red bike you can kinda see in the background in the 1 and 3 pic. The red one that's upside down


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks I missed those. I was looking at the yellow greenish thing with two wheels and trying to figure out how that was a bicycle. I know see the other bike you are talking about.

Have fun with the Peugeot.


----------



## lazysod (Jul 4, 2008)

olli said:


> [...] I'll add front brake when I find a suitable one [...]


What about the brakes that were on the bike? Are the wheels from the granny bike too small (26")? You shouldn't be riding the bike in traffic without a front brake!

Don't forget the handlebar tape, BTW!


----------



## nobody (Apr 23, 2006)

lazysod said:


> What about the brakes that were on the bike? Are the wheels from the granny bike too small (26")? You shouldn't be riding the bike in traffic without a front brake!


Or at the very least some foot retention...


----------



## DDolan (Nov 3, 2007)

nobody said:


> Or at the very least some foot retention...


It isn't fixed, coaster brake.


----------



## olli (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes it's not fixed yet and like I said 520s as well as bar tape are coming, 

There's been a change of plans. I've decided that frame is just a tad too big for me and I'm swapping it for an older Peugeot frame.

https://www.kolumbus.fi/samuraiukot/peugeot_2.jpg


----------



## olli (Jan 30, 2009)

New bike. Rides much better because of the smaller frame. I added new tires and some masculine bar tape, which I'm sure most of you are not very pleased with, but that's all the local shop had  At least I'm more visible now. Clipless and front brake still to come.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

What an elegant bike! well done!


----------



## Context77 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Looks good*

Absolutely beautiful. I live in DK and it's almost impossible to come across a Peugeot bike so be happy you found it in the trash. Son of a gun.


----------

